# Train stop anywhere near Hershey Pennsylvannia?



## Gingee (Mar 22, 2009)

I am kicking around possible ideas. If you take any of the trains that go out east, do any of them stop by Hershey, Pennsylvannia? Then could you get on another day and then go to other historic sites? Not sure of what we may do but just trying to get ideas.

Thanks


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 22, 2009)

The Keystone and the Pennsylvanian go thru Harrisburg, that's not far.


----------



## manchacrr (Mar 22, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> The Keystone and the Pennsylvanian go thru Harrisburg, that's not far.


Also, Capitol Trailways offers daily bus service and Harrisburg's CAT Transit offers weekday bus service to Hershey. Both depart from the Amtrak Station.


----------



## Gingee (Mar 23, 2009)

How far away would you guess those places to be (bus ride)? Wondering if driving your car would be easier or what.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 23, 2009)

I think you could get a cab for a affordable rate from HAR to Hershey.

Don't forget the chocolate!

Stephen


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Mar 23, 2009)

Gingee said:


> How far away would you guess those places to be (bus ride)? Wondering if driving your car would be easier or what.


This bus schedule might help, though I'm not sure if that's the right bus or which locations on that schedule are relevant.


----------



## Gingee (Mar 23, 2009)

I guess I need to do more research on the area. Not even sure if I want to go there or not. Just kicking things around.


----------



## Hanno (Mar 24, 2009)

Gingee said:


> I guess I need to do more research on the area. Not even sure if I want to go there or not. Just kicking things around.


I have a sister that lives in Hershey and in addition to the tour of chocolate world there is Hershey Park (an amusement park). Lancaster County is not far away and offers some interesting tours of the Amish Country. The Straburg Railroad is relatively close which is also interesting and enjoyable. I thought I would just offer a few things that might be of interest! I would suggest renting a car if your time and finacial budget allow.


----------



## sueb (Apr 1, 2009)

Gingee said:


> I am kicking around possible ideas. If you take any of the trains that go out east, do any of them stop by Hershey, Pennsylvannia? Then could you get on another day and then go to other historic sites? Not sure of what we may do but just trying to get ideas.
> Thanks


Hershey is served by a local bus co, CAT, and by Capital Trailways from Harrisburg. It is about a 30 minute bus ride at rush hour. The Amtrak trains that serve Harrisburg also stop at Elizabethtown PA, which is about 10 miles and much less traffic from Hershey. Your sister could meet you at the Elizabethtown train station easily as parking there is free. About a 15 min drive to Hershey from there over fairly scenic countryside. I live in Hershey and commute 5 days a week to Phila on the Amtrak Keystone service. I get the train at E-town.

Hershey is a fun place to visit. Hope to see you here!


----------

